# Couldn't resist :)



## skiprat

*Ratty World Tour Pics*

So I was just down at the supermarket being SWMBO's trolley pusher / bag carrier:frown: and I spotted this cool Halloween Rat:biggrin:  Cute, isn't he??

LOL, I just couldn't resist but she wasn't impressed!!!  I didn't know she could swear like that!!!

I only left her in the checkout queue to pay for it while I went to the cigarette counter


----------



## les-smith

That's a keeper.  Put a little pen in its hand and you really have a winner.


----------



## skiprat

les-smith said:


> That's a keeper.  Put a little pen in its hand and you really have a winner.



LOL :biggrin:  Like this?....


----------



## THarvey

les-smith said:


> That's a keeper.  Put a little pen in its hand and you really have a winner.




OR put him in front of a lathe, like he is building the pens.  That is one for your website.


----------



## skiprat

THarvey said:


> OR put him in front of a lathe, like he is building the pens.  That is one for your website.



LOL, OK:biggrin:

This one looks like a bit of a self portrait:biggrin:


----------



## Robert A.

What no safety glass's:doctor:.Oh ya don't forget the cigar lol.


----------



## skiprat

Robert A. said:


> What no safety glass's:doctor:.Oh ya don't forget the cigar lol.



Just for you Robert:wink::biggrin:

Enough nonsense for one day, going to bed now


----------



## DCBluesman

If I didn't know better, I'd swear that was Eagle's Welsh brother!


----------



## fiferb

Hilarious! Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Chief Hill

This could easily turn into 15 pages of daily pics of the rat doing shop stuff.  Lol Love it.


----------



## johnnycnc

Skip, Thanks! That's too good.:biggrin:


----------



## altaciii

Way too funny.  The thread could be as long as the gnome doing all sorts of stuff. Very cool.


----------



## VisExp

You should send him on a world tour of different pen makers workshops :biggrin:


----------



## mick

Skippy, I for one would like to see Sir Rat in a daily picture from now until Halloween doing odd stuff around the shop!


----------



## les-smith

Skippy,

Man! You had me rolling with those pictures, not to mention your were on the ball getting them posted just as soon as someone had an idea.

I also would love see this continue on.  

I also think the one with the safety glasses is worthy of being a front page  featured photo.


----------



## PR_Princess

Altaciii said:


> Way too funny.  The thread could be as long as the gnome doing all sorts of stuff. Very cool.





VisExp said:


> You should send him on a world tour of different pen makers workshops :biggrin:




Actually that is a *great* idea!! What fun!:biggrin::biggrin:

 Maybe we could even turn it into a mini contest??


----------



## Mac

mick said:


> Skippy, I for one would like to see Sir Rat in a daily picture from now until Halloween doing odd stuff around the shop!



Me too. I like it.


----------



## Buzzzz4

I can honestly say I was LOL. And I NEVER say that. Thanks for getting my wife to come into the office to wonder what I was laughing about and then roll her eyes as she walked back out. She already thinks this is a group of nuts with power tools. (And I like it)


----------



## Russianwolf

too cool Skippy.

Does he know how to work the metal lathe too?


----------



## Jim15

Thanks for the laughs, made my morning.


----------



## DurocShark

I have my new wallpaper.


----------



## snyiper

Great Job I think a world work tour is in order for Ratso !!!!!


----------



## tim self

Just be careful Skippy, you may come into the shop and find your double has turned all your kits leaving nothing for  you to do! Mabye you can train him.


----------



## wudnhed

These are too Funny!!!!!!!!!  We want more!  We want more!


----------



## wudnhed

PR_Princess said:


> Actually that is a *great* idea!! What fun!:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> Maybe we could even turn it into a mini contest??



Hmmmm..... Halloween thread or contest, sound like fun to me!


----------



## wood-of-1kind

Nice "mascot", Skippy


----------



## Fred

Did anyone notice the thickness to the lenses in the safety glasses? No wonder Skip can get the detail in his work!!


----------



## seawolf

LOML and I got a kick out of this. More picks at more tools please.
Mark & BJ


----------



## byounghusband

He kinda looks like someting my dog killed and left on the back porch.....

My wife said it screeched real nasty before it checked out.....


----------



## bitshird

And the rat has good taste in tools as well, way to go Skip, teach them right!!


----------



## skiprat

Ratty says............Tighten your chuck!!!!! ( Sorry Andy :biggrin: )


----------



## thewishman

skiprat said:


> Ratty says............Tighten your chuck!!!!! ( Sorry Andy :biggrin: )




You made me laugh out loud with that one!:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat

After reading Charlie's amusing experience with a cheap power tool accessory, I had to do this.............:biggrin:  

Ratty say's............'Don't be taken for a ride by inferior tools' :wink:


----------



## mbroberg

You are hilarious Skippy!!:rotfl:  I agree with Dawn, Ratso needs to travel the world.  I fear that if you keep him confined to your skip you will be too busy taking pictures of HIM working and you won't have time to make anything yourself.


----------



## USAFVET98

That is Genius!  



skiprat said:


> LOL, OK:biggrin:
> 
> This one looks like a bit of a self portrait:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat

Mike, Ratty is too sick to travel at the moment. He was cutting some wood on the TS and discovered 'Kickback'


Ratty say's...........'Test your tummy muscles'


----------



## USAFVET98

I like the world tour idea! Send him to everyones shop, and that person sends it to another after taking and posting pics! Too funny!


----------



## Ligget

Great pics Steve, really brightened my day, I think a world tour would be a great idea or using Ratty for tutorials even! LOL


----------



## DurocShark

I like the world tour idea... Or a shop tour. Pics of Ratty in all of our shops.


----------



## skiprat

Ok, I'll run this past Cav for permission but if he's ok with it, then Ratty can go on tour.:biggrin:

Cav may have more detailed rules ( if he agrees ) but I'd like to propose one or two.....

1. You can't permamently damage him - Pay a donation to the site if you do
2. You can't keep him for more than a week or so - Pay a donation to the site if you do
3. You are responsible for his deliver / postage to the next person - use recorded postage or agree to pay $100 to the site for his loss.

As Keith ( I think ) was the first to mention a tour, he will get first refusal to get it first.

This could be fun:biggrin:


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Skippy, all those photos of your new friend and not one of them is with a pint.  Shame on you.


----------



## DurocShark

I'm totally in. Shop tour!


----------



## USAFVET98

I think a $5.00 donation to the site could be paid from each person who receives him. I think we can all afford $5.00 for the site. :biggrin:



skiprat said:


> Ok, I'll run this past Cav for permission but if he's ok with it, then Ratty can go on tour.:biggrin:
> 
> Cav may have more detailed rules ( if he agrees ) but I'd like to propose one or two.....
> 
> 1. You can't permamently damage him - Pay a donation to the site if you do
> 2. You can't keep him for more than a week or so - Pay a donation to the site if you do
> 3. You are responsible for his deliver / postage to the next person - use recorded postage or agree to pay $100 to the site for his loss.
> 
> As Keith ( I think ) was the first to mention a tour, he will get first refusal to get it first.
> 
> This could be fun:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat

MLKWoodWorking said:


> Skippy, all those photos of your new friend and not one of them is with a pint.  Shame on you.



Linda, that's because.....



Ratty Say's..................'Don't drink and turn':wink:


----------



## DurocShark

Which live center is in there?


----------



## wdcav1952

This sounds great!  I just sent some ideas to Steven about a "Ratty's World Tour" photo contest.  Once we have some rules/ideas set up, the Tour will be on!!

Stay tuned,


----------



## wdcav1952

OK, the World Tour is on!!  See this post for the rules for this event.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=52275

The list starts now:

1 VisExp
2 DuroShark


Sign up for the Tour here:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=52276


----------



## TellicoTurning

DurocShark said:


> Which live center is in there?



No don't you mean where in there is the live center??


----------



## DurocShark

Well... That too. I was just wondering how much live center was able to be hidden...


----------



## skiprat

:biggrin:

'No Rats Were Harmed During These Photo Shoots':biggrin:
 That's my story and I'm sticking too it !!!:tongue:

Ratty is well on his way. He didn't quite get the 'First Class'  he was thinking about but certainly got the express service!!!.  He should land in  sunny Florida within the next two days. 

I believe there will be a special treat in store for him while with Keith.:wink:
Ratty has his little suitcase with him. This is his 'Travel Snacks' case
Please help yourselves to  anything you like and just top it up when you get rid of the little blighter. :wink:


----------



## DurocShark

YAY!


----------



## DurocShark

Wait, you set it up as an exchange of sorts? Sweet!


----------



## VisExp

Well Ratty made it safe and sound to Florida.  He didn't think much of the travel arrangements Steven made for him though 

Once he was over his jet lag he helped me out in the shop drilling some blanks.  After that he was ready to see a bit more of Florida so he spent some time on the beach :biggrin:

I was hoping to give him a birds eye view of Florida, but unfortunately my schedule didn't allow that  He has quite the travel itinerary ahead of him and I didn't want to hold him up anymore   Hopefully he can swing by Florida again sometime later during the world tour. :tongue:

Once more his bags are packed and he will be heading to Colorado early tomorrow morning.


----------



## skiprat

LOL, thanks for posting the pics Keith.:biggrin: I'll bet he never figured it was gonna be a 'busmans holiday' But I can tell by the smile that he enjoyed the beach:biggrin:

I'm going to collect all the pics in an album and keep them for ever!!!:biggrin:

I'll probably change the title of this thread to 'Ratty Tour Pics' to make it easier for folks to find:wink:


----------



## jyreene

Now make it into a pen!!


----------



## JohnU

*Ratty's Trip to IL*

I posted a little story board of his trip with me in Illinois under the thread title "A Rat's Journey to Illinois".  Heres a couple pics to highlight our time.  Nows he off to his next visit.  I think I'll miss the little fellow.   

I was asked to post the trip photos here to keep them all together.  The trip follows this below...


----------



## JohnU

My time with Ratty...


----------



## Len Shreck

That's neat the size is almost perfect...lol Nice to see people having fun. Len


----------



## altaciii

John, I'm glad he made it safely to north country.  You did him proud great pics.  I hope the next leg of his journey will go just as smooth.


----------



## skiprat

This is Ratty's time with Don 'DurocShark'


So when I picked Ratty up from the "Airport", he wanted to drive home.






He got to sit in the back instead.






There was still a little daylight, so he went to play in the backyard with my daughter. In the snow. :devil:






The slide doesn't work so well with a few inches of wet snow on it... He just sort of tumbled down. I don't think he looks happy.






He tried the swing next, but my daughter had to push him. He couldn't seem to get himself going.






"HELP! THis snow crap sucks! Send me back to Florida!!!!"






He played Halloween dress up with my daughter...

"Look! I'm a witch! HEEHEEHEEHEE!"

I think he's better as a rat.






As soon as we got into the garage, he saw my buffing wheel was mounted. "I want to polish my nails!"






After he was done getting all dolled up, he found his way under my tablesaw. 

"Dude, don't you ever CLEAN around here?"






He was even ruder under my lathe...

"Hey, this is friggin disgusting! Heres's a buck, go buy a broom!"






Over on the resin bench...

"It ain't gettin' any better! When you gonna send me back to Florida?"






I'll send you somewhere, you little rat. And I hope you choke on your snax! 
__________________
Don - A mile high
Woodscrub
http://durocshark.etsy.com


----------



## skiprat

_Here is Ratty’s visit with Alex ‘Altaciii’_


_Pic 1 __HE MADE IT!_
_To South Texas. When Dario was living in McAllen, Texas, he was the Southern most member in the lower 48. Since his move to the Austin area I believe that distiction goes to me, and now Rattie has visited and enjoyed clear blue skys and bright sunshine. We had a long talk as I showed him the shop and told him we were going to show him some of the sites in the "Sparkling city by the Sea"_
_His first stop was to Downtown where he gave his best Ratzilla pose._

Pic 2 He then went to the museum of natural history, one of the finest in South Texas having artifacts from sunken spanish galleons and the Karwankawa indians. He wanted to tease all those walking in snow, so he donned a santa hat and beard.

Pic 3 Well, being from Wales, he didn't even know that cows had such long horns and tried to make friends.

Pic 4 He knew somehow that his ancestors came to America on some early ships of some sort and was almost in tears as he toured the Columbus ships docked at the museum. 

Pic 5 He was really impressed with the aircraft carrier. The navy has always been a part of Corpus Christi. The naval command is one of only 2 initial training bases in the country. They get their wings here and move on to bigger and better things such as jet training in Kingsville or turbo props in Mississippi. 

Pic 6 Again, most impressed with our bay bridge. 

Pic 7 Then it happened. We were sitting around watching the Cowboy game and all of a sudden he was missing. Everyone went searching... but I knew, I knew. He turned into the rat that he is. I caught him in the pressure pot red pawed with one of Dawn alchemy blanks and boy he looked mad. 

Pic 8 I forgot the pic on the beach.

needless to say, he has outlived his welcome. He is packed up and loaded down with all kinds of goodies. Off he will go to the next lucky participant. 
__________________
alex chapa
Corpus Christi, Texas
http://www.aclassypenshoppe.com
"Time is a companion that goes with us on a journey. It reminds us to cherish each moment, because it will never come again. What we leave behind is not as important as how we have lived."
Captain Jon-Luc Picard _The Next Generation_


----------



## SamThePenMan

HAHA great stuff!


----------



## JerrySambrook

Where did you guys find a lifelike pressing of my mother-in-law???
Even has the same crooked smile, and dull look to the eyes.
(actually, the rats eyes look brighter, like there is more life there)
Next time, tell me where you want her, and I will put her on her broom and send her in the right direction.

Jerry

p.s.  Is the rat going to Charlies soon?


----------



## NewLondon88

Oh, he got here .. the ungrateful little bastage..

First he shows up and says it's too cold in the shop. And something about
a witch .. I don't know.  He wants a sweater. After I gave him a sweater,
then he said hello.


Then I offered him a tour of the shop, but he wasn't interested. He said
he was still cold and wanted to get into the hot tub. 
Hot tub? 
In a workshop? 

He made himself at home.  I think he brought his own bubble bath too.


----------



## NewLondon88

OK, we managed to tour a little bit of the shop.

I had lots of fun showing him the power tools.

First I showed him the bandsaw. Yippee!! :biggrin:



Then, we tried out the lathe! :biggrin:



And then I showed him the table saw.  :biggrin:



We're having fun now!  Tomorrow, we're going to check out the arc welder
and the pressure pot. He seemed excited about that. And we haven't even
gotten to the drill press, yet! :biggrin:


----------



## bobleibo

skiprat said:


> LOL, thanks for posting the pics Keith.:biggrin: I'll bet he never figured it was gonna be a 'busmans holiday' But I can tell by the smile that he enjoyed the beach:biggrin:
> 
> I'm going to collect all the pics in an album and keep them for ever!!!:biggrin:
> 
> I'll probably change the title of this thread to 'Ratty Tour Pics' to make it easier for folks to find:wink:





These posts are a riot!  I read them and instantly get a smile on my face. Maybe once you collect all the pics, you can add the commentaries to them, put them in a book of sorts and sell them to IAP folks for a fundraiser. I would certainly buy one...these are better than the Sunday newspaper comics. 

Thanks for the laughs...they are priceless!


----------



## cdbakkum

I am happy to know that I do not have to look at any more of that crap. Carl.


----------



## skiprat

Charlie, you need some serious help!!!!!  You are really really sick !!!!:biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88

aaah.. you wouldn't have me any other way..


----------



## PR_Princess

Love it Charlie!!! 

A rat in a jacuzzi....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88

Yeah.. but I might need to change the water now.

didn't seem to bother him at all


----------



## CSue

How many times did he go for a spin on the lathe?  
:rotfl:
LOL!


----------



## NewLondon88

CSue said:


> How many times did he go for a spin on the lathe?
> :rotfl:
> LOL!



Oh .. about 3000 times a minute..  :tongue:


----------



## RAdams

No wonder he cut himself on the tablesaw. All that spinning.


----------



## NewLondon88

ON a good note, he can now ship in two small Flat Rate boxes..


----------



## wood-of-1kind

PR_Princess said:


> A rat in a jacuzzi....LOL :biggrin:




I thought you said that Ed only takes showers?:biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952

*OMG Poor Ratty!!*

Ratty arrived at my door last night. The poor thing was packed among an assortment of baggage and barely had room to breathe!

I carefully extricated him from the box and nearly fainted!! The poor creature lost an arm at his last stop!!


----------



## wdcav1952

*Thank Goodness*

I was ever so relieved to discover that Ratty was intact; he was just wearing some scrap of rag he found to try and keep warm. His left paw was so cold he had it hidden under the rag.

Ratty was not quite sure about his new friends. He was muttering something about "No place like home" and clicking his heels together as he met a couple of his new roommates.

If Ratty learns to "play nice" he will get to go to the shop soon.


----------



## skiprat

Hey Cav, you HAVE to get a pic of him getting some dental work 'behind bars':biggrin:
But watch out, he really likes anaesthetic but don't give him any:wink:


----------



## NewLondon88

wdcav1952 said:


> I carefully extricated him from the box and nearly fainted!! The poor creature lost an arm at his last stop!!



Hey .. it's not my fault!  I told him not to play with tools for 45 minutes
after eating. The little bastage doesn't listen to anyone.


----------



## wdcav1952

*Ratty Is Enjoying Pennsylvania!*

Ratty, in his proud Cockney accent, asked if he could get away from the bleedin' mousers.

We bundled up and headed outdoors. Seeing my neighbor's grandson working on a snowman Ratty wanted to do one as well.

Here we have Ratty's first snowman!!


----------



## NewLondon88

your snowman scares me


----------



## Jgrden

Looks like a Wookie from Star Wars.


----------



## Len Shreck

William is that a pen blank on "Ratty's" snowman or is it just VERY VERY glad to see him, or maybe you and Shaun? :wink::biggrin:  Where are you and "Ratty" going to be tomorrow after work? Tell him to drive down and pick up my chisels then could use a sharpening thanks to those dam bushings...lol :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88

Uncle Alton misses him already. They shared some good times.
I think they were starting to look alike.


----------



## PR_Princess

NewLondon88 said:


> your snowman scares me



LOL..  ME TOO!!!


----------



## Displaced Canadian

I think we need a category for therapy. There appears to be a lot of sick twisted people on this site.


----------



## NewLondon88

Displaced Canadian said:


> I think we need a category for therapy. There appears to be a lot of sick twisted people on this site.



Monthly meeting at your place again, Christopher? :biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952

*Now I Can Confess*

For the last week, I was in a state of panic!  Somehow I lost the damn rubber rodent! 

I got up one morning and Ratty was simply gone.  I searched everywhere and could not find a trace of him.

Yesterday evening, he showed up, bedraggled, wet and near freezing.  Who would have thought the rascally, rotten, rubber rodent could have hacked into my computer. 

He confessed that he was looking for NaughtyWhiteRatNurses.com and stumbled upon the Ratty World Tour itinerary.  When he saw that Texas, or to quote Ratty _"The bleedin' end of the bloody Earth"_ was to be his next destination, he simply ran away.

I took pity on the disheveled and shivering beast and promised him that he would not have to go to Texas.  To seal the deal, we had a couple of shots.  Like all rats, Ratty can't hold his liquor worth a damn, and he soon passed out.  I packed the snoring rat in his box and shipped him to Texas while he was still sleeping it off.

Note to RollerBob:  Be careful when opening the package as a pissed off, hung over and lied to Cockney Rat can be a bit to handle.


----------



## skiprat

Yeah yeah, blame the poor defensless rat :biggrin:


----------



## Rollerbob

Oh gee thanks, Cav, nothing worse than an hungover Welsh rat!! Hope he hasn't spewed in his mess kit!! BTW, he'll really be pissed when he finds out he is headed back northeast in the stinkin snow, again!! Oh well, life is good here in the great state of Texas and I am quite sure once he gets his belly full of calf fries, he will be all good!! Looking forward to introducing him to some of my sober friends at the AA meeting!!


----------



## Rollerbob

As if we needed another rodent for Christmas!! Will post more pics later.


----------



## altaciii

<quote> He confessed that he was looking for *NaughtyWhiteRatNurses.com* and stumbled upon the Ratty World Tour itinerary. When he saw that Texas, or to quote Ratty _"The bleedin' end of the bloody Earth"_ was to be his next destination, he simply ran away.

Cav, _*ROFLMFAO*.  _
Why would you let him search your web history and find that?
Your going to give him some really bad habits.


----------



## NewLondon88

Rollerbob said:


> As if we needed another rodent for Christmas!! Will post more pics later.



I don't want to tell you your business, but I think those were DOGS in
the picture, not rodents. But Ratty seems to like them. He ate two for
breakfast before he left here. 
(very small ones, he doesn't like to travel on a full stomach)


----------



## PR_Princess

Practicing for Ratty's visit to Wisconsin in a few...... Seems to attract the Kitties here. Must be the pink pens! :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## CSue

PR_Princess said:


> Practicing for Ratty's visit to Wisconsin in a few...... Seems to attract the Kitties here. Must be the pink pens! :tongue::biggrin:


 
ROFL!
Nothing better than a good warmup.


----------



## Rollerbob

As stated earlier, Ratty is spending the holidays in Texas with the Hoover clan. Of coarse first thing he wanted to do was send a card to Daddy. Then read a Christmas story to us (the accent certainly is not Texan). Then he thought he should play Santa and pass out gifts. Kinda pushy and a bit of a control freak, but to humor him, we let him. Then it was off to see Some Christmas lights, he was so excited that he peed himself a few times but we made it. Tomorrow he will see what makes Athens so darned exciting. Until then......................


----------



## NewLondon88

at least he knew enough to use a good pen!


----------



## Rollerbob

NewLondon88 said:


> I don't want to tell you your business, but I think those were DOGS in
> the picture, not rodents. But Ratty seems to like them. He ate two for
> breakfast before he left here.
> (very small ones, he doesn't like to travel on a full stomach)


 Charlie, they may look like dogs to you, but you don't have to live with them!!:biggrin:


----------



## ldubia

Thanks for the giggles.  I haven't laughed that hard in a little while.  I love the picture of the rat at the lathe wearing the safety glasses, holding a chisel, and a smoking cig at the same time.  He truly is a woodrat isn't he.  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Larry


----------



## skiprat

Bob, I'm glad he enjoyed Christmas in style with you, he could have been stuck in some freezing cold postal sorting office and would have been REALLY p'd off

Dawn, the only cats that he is afraid of is the big variety that go ....roar!!! He'll just make a light snack of those furballs in the pic:biggrin:


----------



## rlofton

Has it gone from "Ratty World Tour" to "Where's Ratty?"  He hasn't shown his face on here since Christmas day and I'm worried about the little fella.  Sure hope Dawn's felines didn't get to him!!!!!


----------



## PR_Princess

Ratty made it to Wisconsin safe and sound! First he spent some time with me, then some time with Ed.

There was this one embarrassing little episode where he was explaining how homesick he was . But once we set him to helping IAP Bash he has been going  just "hog" wild...though he still has sheepish grin! 

Pictures to be posted soon!!:biggrin:


----------



## ZanderPommo

rlofton, sorry to contact you here but you have a PM, not sure you got it?


----------



## skiprat

Hey Ratty? Where are you buddy??? You've had a couple of weeks in Racine with Dawn and Ed and now it's time to move on

Has that mad woman got you all gooed up in resin?:biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88

skiprat said:


> Hey Ratty? Where are you buddy??? You've had a couple of weeks in Racine with Dawn and Ed and now it's time to move on
> 
> Has that mad woman got you all gooed up in resin?:biggrin:



I sense an Ugly Pen entry in the works..


----------



## ed4copies

*Ta-daaaaa!!!*

Ratty finally finished putting together his travel pictures!!!

We will be posting some as single shots, for the faint of heart.  

However, for those who would like to see his WHOLE experience here in Racine, this PDF can be opened on your computer.  

THIS IS RATED "R"​
There is NO nudity, NO inappropriate language, but SOME innuendo that the VERY squeamish may find offensive.  It is our intention to have fun with it and we have already shown it to Steven to make certain he will not be offended.

He's not---hope you won't be, either!!

Idea by Dawn, pictures by Dawn, written and produced by Ed-----------take it in the spirit of humor it is provided!!!

"Ratty's world tour" in Wisconsin!!!!


----------



## Phunky_2003

Thats funny right there. Nice work putting all that together.


----------



## barkisini

Didn't realize there are so many sheep in Wisconsin!

Maybe the state's new motto should be "where the men are men, and the sheep are nervous." (No offense intended)


----------



## ed4copies

*Ratty ARRIVES!!*

Yes, the Welsh rat travels in style!!

Came in a steamer trunk, labeled "USPS Priority mail medium flat rate".  (Travels incognito!!)

But, when we unsealed his stylish trunk, out popped RATTY!!

Fully equipped with a suitcase full of pen blanks?????

Certainly could tell the "ratpack" with which HE travels:

HEEEERRRRRREEE's  RATTY!!!!


----------



## BRobbins629

Guess we need to start singing On The Road Again.  Well done.


----------



## witz1976

LOL That was a great slide show!!  Glad Ratty is alive and well...and has a sheep-friend:biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies

After arriving, he spent a night resting, then he discovered our neighbor--the biker bar!!!

So, he went HOG wild!!!

Dawn searched everywhere for Harley paraphernalia in "Rat size large"---finally, we had THIS apparition among us:


----------



## JerrySambrook

Is he going to be fine in Texas?? 
Their motto is "There are only two things in Texas. Steers and ...., and ratty has no horns":wink:
It is the place where they wear elastic clothing, there a stapede gets caused by the sounds of zippers, snaps, or velcro. arty:
Is the new Mrs Ratalina going to get taken away by one of them thar Texicans?

Lastly, how long before this jestful post gets deleted or vastly editted?? :frown::devil:

Jerry


----------



## skiprat

Eventually!!!!!!:tongue:

I'm just glad I'm not Welsh or I may have something to say about it. 
Come to think about it, neither is Ratty..........I'm pretty sure he was born in China.

So that can only mean one thing.......It's Ed that is fixated with sheep!!!!:biggrin:

Good fun, bit 'adult' but good fun:wink:


----------



## Ligget

Good work Ed and Dawn on capturing his adventures, sure brightened my day! LOL


----------



## RAdams

yeah that was pretty funny for sure! This rat is gonna have some interesting stories to tell!


----------



## NewLondon88

Don't mess with the rat.. he's now got friends in low places


----------



## Jim15

Thanks for the laugh, great job.


----------



## Oldwagon

I am glad Ratty is on the road again.Todd


----------



## Russianwolf

so, is he now traveling with his girlfriend?


----------



## ed4copies

Russianwolf said:


> so, is he now traveling with his girlfriend?




Of course!!!!  Ratalina will be with Ratty.


----------



## Jgrden

JerrySambrook said:


> Is he going to be fine in Texas??
> Their motto is "There are only two things in Texas. Steers and ...., and ratty has no horns":wink:
> It is the place where they wear elastic clothing, there a stapede gets caused by the sounds of zippers, snaps, or velcro. arty:
> Is the new Mrs Ratalina going to get taken away by one of them thar Texicans?
> 
> Lastly, how long before this jestful post gets deleted or vastly editted?? :frown::devil:
> 
> Jerry


Oh Jerry. We would love to have you come visit us here in Texas. Here, men do not wear shorts or elastic clothing. Here, you do not "flip" another person off for ANY reason because - the other person may have a gun. Here in Texas, you best be driving a truck , a 4 X 4 diesel, lifted. Here in Texas, you do not mess around. Men are gentlemen and the ladies wear snug fitting Wranglers. Men wear their hats to church and BOW to remove their hats in reverence at the right time.  Texas is a big state in many more ways than you think.


----------



## ed4copies

One thing I have always noticed about Texans, they wear LARGE hats!!


----------



## RAdams

Anyone know why it's so windy in Oklahoma?? ROFL


----------



## THarvey

RAdams said:


> Anyone know why it's so windy in Oklahoma?? ROFL



Okay,  I gotta ask.  Why?


----------



## RAdams

'Cause Texas SUCKS and Kansas BLOWS.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


That is just a joke... not meant to anger anyone. I don't know why it is so windy in Oklahoma..


----------



## JerrySambrook

Ron,
     Did ya hear the one about the moron that moved from Louisiana to Texas?

Raised the IQ level of both states at once. 


John,
     Have some fun once in a while!

Jerry


----------



## Jgrden

JerrySambrook said:


> Ron,
> Did ya hear the one about the moron that moved from Louisiana to Texas?
> 
> Raised the IQ level of both states at once.
> 
> 
> John,
> Have some fun once in a while!
> 
> Jerry



You are a bad, bad man. :tongue::frown::mad-tongue:


----------



## Jgrden

RAdams said:


> 'Cause Texas SUCKS and Kansas BLOWS.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> That is just a joke... not meant to anger anyone. I don't know why it is so windy in Oklahoma..


Go to your corner and don't come out. :devil:


----------



## Jgrden

ed4copies said:


> One thing I have always noticed about Texans, they wear LARGE hats!!


Hmmmmm.


----------



## RAdams

I heard a pretty good one at the last chapter meeting too..

3 college football players were all at a bar. The first, a OU Sooner, walked up to the bar and ordered a "T.C." the bartender asked "What's a T.C.?" the sooner replied "Tom Collins".

The next guy, a OSU Cowboy, walked up and ordered a "P.C.", again the barkeep asks... "Pina Colada" the Cowboy answers.

Not to be outdone, the last football player, a Texas Longhorn, walks up and orders a "13". The bartender once again asks what this drink is... The longhorn replies:

"You Know, A seven and seven".


----------



## Jgrden

RAdams said:


> I heard a pretty good one at the last chapter meeting too..
> 
> 3 college football players were all at a bar. The first, a OU Sooner, walked up to the bar and ordered a "T.C." the bartender asked "What's a T.C.?" the sooner replied "Tom Collins".
> 
> The next guy, a OSU Cowboy, walked up and ordered a "P.C.", again the barkeep asks... "Pina Colada" the Cowboy answers.
> 
> Not to be outdone, the last football player, a Texas Longhorn, walks up and orders a "13". The bartender once again asks what this drink is... The longhorn replies:
> 
> "You Know, A seven and seven".


:biggrin:


 In case things get a  little tougher during the next few
 months, we In LOUISIANA,  TEXAS, OKLAHOMA & ARKANSAS have a plan.

 Maybe you  don't know it, but LOUISIANA , TEXAS , OKLAHOMA ,
 & ARKANSAS  have a legal right to secede from the Union . (Reference
 the  Texas/Louisiana-American Annexation Treaty of 1848.)


 Us TEXOARKLANS love y'all Americans, but we'll probably have to take
 action since Barack Obama won the election and is now the
 President of the U.S.A.

 We'll miss ya'll though.


 Here is what can happen:

 1. Barack  Hussein Obama, after becoming the President of the
 United States  , begins to try
 and create a socialist country, then TEXAS ,  LOUISIANA , ARKANSAS
 and OKLAHOMA announces that they are going  to secede from the Union.


 2. George W. Bush  becomes the President of the Republic of
 TEXOARKLA . You might  think that he doesn't talk too
 pretty, but we haven't had  another terrorist attack and the
 economy was fine until the  effects of Barney Frank and the Democrats
 lowering the  qualifications for home loans came home to roost.

 So  what does TEXOARKLA have to do to survive as a Republic?

 1. NASA is just south of Houston , Texas . We will control
 the  space industry.

 2. We refine over 90% of the gasoline  in the United States.

 3. Defense Industry--we have over  65% of it. The term "Don't
 mess with TEXAS ," will take on a  whole new meaning.

 4. Oil - we can supply all the oil  that the Republic of
 TEXOARKLA will need for the next 300 years.  What will
 the other states do? Gee, we don't know. Why not ask  Obama?

 5. Natural Gas - again, we have all we need and  it's too bad
 about those Northern States. John Kerry and Al Gore
 will just have to figure out a way to keep them warm.

 6. Computer Industry - we lead the nation in producing
 computer  chips and communications equipment - small
 companies like Texas  Instruments, Dell Computer, EDS,
 Raytheon, National  Semiconductor, Motorola, Intel, AMD, Nortel,
 Alcatel, etc.  ........................The list goes on and on.

 7.  Medical Care - We have the research centers for cancer
 research,  the best burn centers and
 the top trauma units in the world, as  well as other large
 health centers.

 8. We have  enough colleges to keep educating and making
 smarter citizens:  University of Texas , Texas
 A&M, Texas Tech, University of  Oklahoma , Oklahoma State
 University, UL-Lafayette, UL-Monroe,  LSU, Louisiana Tech University,
 University of Arkansas ,  Arkansas State University , Baylor, Rice,
 TCU, SMU and MANY  more.

 9. We have an intelligent and energetic work  force and it
 isn't restricted by a bunch of unions. Here in  TEXOARKLA, we are a
 Right-to-Work State and, therefore, it's  every man and woman for
 themselves. We just go out and get the  job done.. And if we don't like
 the way one company operates, we  get a job somewhere else.

 10. We have essential  control of the paper, plastics, and
 insurance industries, etc.

 11. In case of a foreign invasion, we have the TEXOARKLA
 National Guard, the TEXOARKLA Air
 National Guard, and several  military bases. We don't have an
 Army, but since everybody down  here has at least six guns and a pile
 of ammo, we can raise an  Army in 24 hours if we need one. If the
 situation really gets  bad, we can always call the Department of Public
 Safety and ask  them to send over the Texas Rangers.

 12. We are totally  self-sufficient in beef, poultry, hogs,
 and several types of  grain, fruit and vegetables and
 let's not forget seafood from  the Gulf. Also, everybody down
 here knows how to cook them so  that they taste good. We don't need any
 food from somewhere  else.

 13. FIVE of the ten largest cities in the United  States and
 THIRTY TWO of the 100 largest cities in the United  States are located
 in TEXOARKLA. And TEXOARKLA also has more  land than California, New
York, New Jersey, Connecticut ,  Delaware, Hawaii, Massachusetts,
 Maryland, Rhode Island and  Vermont combined.

 14. Trade: FIVE of the ten largest  ports in the United
 States are located in TEXOARKLA.

 15. We also manufacture cars down here, but we don't need
 to.  You see, nothing rusts in TEXOARKLA so our
 vehicles stay  beautiful and run well for decades.


 This just  names a few of the items that will keep the
 Republic of  TEXOARKLA in good shape. There isn't a thing out there
 that we  need and don't have.

 Now to the rest of you folks in  the United States under
 President Obama:

 Since  you won't have the refineries to get gas for your
 cars, only  President Obama will be able to drive around in his big 9
 mpg  SUV. The rest of the United States will have to walk or ride
 bikes.

 You won't have any TV as the Space Center in  Houston will
 cut off satellite communications.

 You won't have any natural gas to heat your homes, but
 since Al  Gore has predicted global warming, you will not need the gas
 as  long as you survive the 2000 years it will take to get enough heat
 from Global Warming.

 In other words, the rest of ya'll  in the USA are screwed!


 Signed, The People of  TEXOARKLA

 P.S. This is not a threatening letter - just  a note to give
 you something to think about!

 Sleep well tonight 'cause the eyes of TEXOARKLA are on YOU! ​


----------



## DurocShark

That is awesome! Can I move there?


----------



## randyrls

Jgrden said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Sleep well tonight 'cause the eyes of TEXOARKLA are on YOU!




Shouldn't that be "Duerme bien esta noche, porque los ojos de TEXOARKLA están puestos en ti!":biggrin:


----------



## Jgrden

randyrls said:


> Shouldn't that be "Duerme bien esta noche, porque los ojos de TEXOARKLA están puestos en ti!":biggrin:



Tenemos una mano de obra barata que aquí en  Texas. Si pudiéramos enseñar a los  inmigrantes para hacer los coches, se podría competir con las  importaciones.


----------



## LEAP

Sounds like a nice place if it wasn't for all the Texoarklains!


----------



## CSue

Jgrden said:


> Tenemos una mano de obra barata que aquí en Texas. Si pudiéramos enseñar a los inmigrantes para hacer los coches, se podría competir con las importaciones.


 
I don't mean to show how dumb I am - but could someone translate all that?  Or should I just pretend that "interchange" didn't happen?  

Oh, by the way, I'm really glad to know Ratty's on the road again . . . and that his time "missing" was for his own "pursuits" going HOG wild.


----------



## THarvey

Jgrden said:


> Tenemos una mano de obra barata que aquí en  Texas. Si pudiéramos enseñar a los  inmigrantes para hacer los coches, se podría competir con las  importaciones.





CSue said:


> I don't mean to show how dumb I am - but could someone translate all that?  Or should I just pretend that "interchange" didn't happen?



Not sure what it has to do with Ratty's tour, but here it is (I think).  My Spanish is a little rusty.:frown:

"We have a cheap manual labor that here in Texas. If we could teach the immigrants to make the cars, it would be possible to be competetive with the imports."


----------



## CSue

Thanks Tim.  

Well, unless Texans are going to recruit Ratty for assembly work . . . ?


----------



## Texatdurango

*Ratty is alive and well.... now that he's in GOD's country!*

My house guest arrived and is not a happy camper so far!  He took one look around and saw nothing but trees, not another house in sight and I told him we lived in the country on a few acres but not to worry, I generally leave the house at least once or twice a week to go into town.

Evidentally he got used to the big city life of Racine and liked the hustle bussle and night life and wanted to see some action so I promised him we'd try to get out and see some local sights.  

When he arrived I tried to introduce him to our little Yorkie (Yorkshire Terrier) but Ratty took one look at Herbie and went totally nuts, carrying on and mumbling something about him being a worthless Sheffielder.  

This morning we went out to the shop and ratty felt right at home and offered to give me some secret little tips on threading and working around a metal lathe, he just loves my little LED light and carried it around all morning pointing things out to me.  When I told him I was a pen maker he was a bit shocked and asked where all the stainless was.  He was surprised to learn that pens CAN be made without using stainless!

I snapped a few shots of him helping me around the shop this morning.

*Holding a light while I do some drilling:* 






*Giving me some tips on multi-start threading:*


----------



## Mark

He certainly is a helpful little guy. Hope you can find him some  "action'". :biggrin:


----------



## HaroldD

Someone mentioned on the first page of this post that it could easily turn into 15 pages.  Well......here we are.  Great post and a lot of fun.


----------



## mbroberg

Where's the Texas 10 gallon hat and the relish tray belt buckle??  I bet he would enjoy a Rangers game.


----------



## skiprat

LOL George, he looked exactly the same when he showed me how to use my lathe too. I'm glad to see that he's still his normal charming self.:biggrin:
Hope we get to see a 'Texan' pic or two before you send him on his way.:wink:

How much holiday luggage has he gathered on his travels so far? We might need to trim it down a bit to keep the postage costs down. Its very kind for folks to add stuff, but it starts to make it expensive too.:wink:


----------



## CSue

Cool, George.  But how much help will he be with a "ten gallon hat?"


----------



## NewLondon88

CSue said:


> Cool, George.  But how much help will he be
> with a "half-gallon hat?"



I'm just surprised he's still wearing that sweater!


----------



## ed4copies

They were all decked out when they left!!


----------



## JerrySambrook

Ed,
     That looks more like the pic Dawn sent of the two of you going to "Legends" the other night.


----------



## ed4copies

JerrySambrook said:


> Ed,
> That looks more like the pic Dawn sent of the two of you going to "Legends" the other night.




We won the "Oilman look-alike" contest!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Jgrden

Sheesh.


----------



## wudnhed

I'm loving this, sorry I didn't get in on the fun!!  Stories and pictures are GREAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## JerrySambrook

Ed and Dawn, 

   I finally took a closer look at that pic.

Where did you find a rat that was made in the likeness of my dear mother in law?


----------



## ed4copies

JerrySambrook said:


> Ed and Dawn,
> 
> I finally took a closer look at that pic.
> 
> Where did you find a rat that was made in the likeness of my dear mother in law?



Your Father-in-law sent it!!:biggrin:


----------



## MartinPens

So I'm way late on this whole thing, but I'm curious what the list is like and how far down the list we are. I'm all for being on the list. Add me if it's still open.  We need some quality pics of Ratty. Glad to see he's found a mate within his own species. Don't know if he's been to Southern CA before. Maybe he would like a nice trip to the beach and a chance to hang with some beach dudes. I think a bathing suit might need to happen. No! not a speedo!

Martin


----------



## skiprat

You can see the list here. It's pretty long and had a couple of delay hiccups, but he's on the move again and I believe he is still with George?
I will gladly keep adding names, but you can judge the time it may take to get to you.

The original post is now too old for me to update so I'll cut and paste it into a new one.
There has been some concern over postal costs because he has picked up lots of luggage so far. We don't want to spoil the fun by making it expensive to post.

I'm open to suggestions on how to reduce the load and speed it up a bit.

Here's a couple of suggestions;

1. Donate all the stuff that doesn't fit into his suitcase only.
2. Maybe give him a divorce and send his ex from half way down the list. They could meet up later.
3. Any other ideas welcome:biggrin:


----------



## Mark

Send him home, let him unpack and then continue his journey. 

He has a room at your place doesn't he?:biggrin:


----------



## MartinPens

Hey, it's not like Ratty is going to die or anything. We are supporting the economy via the USPS and making donations to IAP when Ratty hits our door. I'm all for waiting. What the hell.
Martin


----------



## greggas

What do you think the postage cost will be when he finally arrives at my house in 2013 ( at this rate) ...I say about $50


----------



## DurocShark

I'd be happy to take all the blanks he's collected. Just send 'em to me. That'll lighten him up!


----------



## NewLondon88

By the time he gets back to Wales, he'll already have grand-rats, gray
fur, no teeth, Alzheimers and a Trophy Ratte 1/2 his age


----------



## DurocShark

Mmmm..... Trophy Ratte.....


----------



## leestoresund

Last photo May 5, 2010.

Did they stop to help clean the birds in the Gulf?

Lee


----------



## witz1976

So did Ratty get stuck in the oil?  He is MIA again:frown:


----------



## CSue

Martin, he is coming to Southern California!  But its pretty far down the list.  
He will be plenty ready for kickin back under the Torrey Pines and maybe Ratty will be here in time to visit the biggest Star Trek exhibition in the world - at Riverside Museum.


----------



## greggas

WHERE ART THOU RATTY ????????????????????????????????


----------



## Nikitas

That was worth it!!!!
Brian


----------



## flyitfast

skiprat said:


> Ratty says............Tighten your chuck!!!!! ( Sorry Andy :biggrin: )


 

"How many chucks could a rat chuck chuck if a rat could chuck chucks...."

Me too sorry,
Gordon


----------



## skiprat

Ratty may have got seriously sick in Wisconsin, but I think he eventually died in Texas.:wink:

I hate to say it but I think we should let him go. I removed the link to this thread and the itinery thread list from my signature months ago so he could go quietly.:frown:


----------



## DurocShark

:frown:


----------



## Grim Spirit

Aw, Come ON!  I was looking forward to his visit.

How close did he get?


----------



## greggas

skiprat said:


> Ratty may have got seriously sick in Wisconsin, but I think he eventually died in Texas.:wink:
> 
> I hate to say it but I think we should let him go. I removed the link to this thread and the itinery thread list from my signature months ago so he could go quietly.:frown:




Guess i am just having a hard time letting go

helleva "who dunit" though


----------



## leestoresund

Kidnapped. (Ratnapped)
20 years from now he will (re)surface and wonder where his Mama is.
Reference the NY/Fl story about the baby abducted 20 years ago from the hospital.


----------



## LeeR

skiprat said:


> So I was just down at the supermarket being SWMBO's trolley pusher / bag carrier:frown: and I spotted this cool Halloween Rat:biggrin: Cute, isn't he??
> 
> LOL, I just couldn't resist but she wasn't impressed!!! I didn't know she could swear like that!!!
> 
> I only left her in the checkout queue to pay for it while I went to the cigarette counter


 
Some people (and your wife in this case) obviously do not appreciate a fine, collectible artifact when they see one ...

CongRATS on your find.   :wink:


----------



## skiprat

Here is the current itinerary list for Ratty's Tour. 

Skiprat
VisExp
DurocShark
Altaciii
JohnU
NewLondon88 - pd
WdCav1952 - pd
Rollerbob
Greenmtnguy - pd
PrPrincess
Ed4Copies
Texatdurango
Mesquiteman
ItsVirgil
Oklahoman
BRobbins
Hilltopper
Jthompson1995
Goodturns
Ligget
MBroberg
USAFVet
Hunter-27
DouglasFeehan
Monty
Jim15
Russianwolf
Pssherman
Broitblat
KeithKarl2007
Grim Spirit
Kaspar
JohnCrane
Dalecamino
Buzzzz4
greggas
RMartin
Leap
TomW
RonScmitt
Iowacobb
Avbill
CSue
Daniel
Gofer
HogDriver
Bobleibo
CaptG
ElMostro
Druid
Sparhawk
Crashmph
ldubia


----------



## terryf

That is one big assed rat!!


----------



## its_virgil

Ratty has acquired a Rat Mate on his journey. I should have taken a picture of the two together but I missed that one. I'll let Roy share his traveling companion. 

The assortment of blanks has reached the large flat rate box size. I did help myself to two or three and put several in to replace the ones I claimed. By the time he completes his tour we may need a small freight truck to move him and his stash along.:biggrin: He will be off to Oklahoma in tomorrow's mail.

He arrived early this week and we had some fun together. We made a few snake skin blanks along with a few shredded $$$ blanks. And, we made one snake skin pen. Ratty kept trying to eat from my stash of skins so I packed a few small pieces in case he gets hungry along the way. He also told me that alligator jaw bone was his favorite snack food. I told him where Roy stores his gator bone in his shop.:biggrin::biggrin:

Enjoy the pictures.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Skip, thanks I thought Bruce was after me but now I know, I'll try my best to not keep him as long as the princess and Curtis but thats not a promise as Dee thinks he's cute in a frighting sort of way and she gets attached to cute (we've been married 38 years)


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

*Ratty's ongoing adventures*

Ratty arrived last week from Texas along with a friend Ratty Jr. They were both to go with me to a show but they decided to sleep in after their trip.
Today Jr. went out to the back yard and got lost and Ratty went looking for him.


----------



## NewLondon88

wait wait ... when did Ratty become a transvestite? 

I must have missed a few chapters..


----------



## DurocShark

Whew. I thought it was only me... 

Anybody remember when Spuds McKenzie was revealed to be female?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

NewLondon88 said:


> wait wait ... when did Ratty become a transvestite?
> 
> I must have missed a few chapters..


 
He's not a transvestite, just a Welsh cross dresser.


----------



## DurocShark

His name's Eddie?


----------



## NewLondon88

OKLAHOMAN said:


> NewLondon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait wait ... when did Ratty become a transvestite?
> 
> I must have missed a few chapters..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not a transvestite, just Welsh.
Click to expand...


Ah... thanks for explaining.. :tongue:


----------



## skiprat

.....and just what the hell is wrong with cross dressing????:tongue:


I didn't realise that 'swinging' was so popular over there

Jr is now with Goosey, Ratty has made 'freinds':wink: with Hoppy.
Next, you're gonna tell us that Gorgi the corgi is an item with Foxy the fox.:biggrin:



I've just done a quick distance tally for Ratty.....A *fraction* under 15000 miles !!!! ( 24000 km )
Not bad going considering he has only been in two countries; UK and USA:wink:

Want another bit of useless info???:biggrin:
If he kept moving nonstop from the day he left (12th Aug 2009) till today, then he is travelling at almost exactly 1 mph!!!!


----------



## BRobbins629

Ratty and his girlfriend are alive and well and just made it from Oklahoma to Richmond.  Not sure what Roy fed them but along the way they seemed to have left a few strange looking pen blank shaped rat turds in the box.  We need to enjoy the holiday together, take a few pix, and if I can find the thread where the list is and get an address, will send him on.  Hmmm, I wonder if ratty could write with a casing up his .. nah.


----------



## NewLondon88

BRobbins629 said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if ratty could write with a casing up his .. nah.



When I do that, people call it dancing.

.. or was it 'when I dance, people think I have a   .... nah '


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Charlie to finish up what youe were saying ...........people do think you have a caseing up your...........nah.





NewLondon88 said:


> BRobbins629 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder if ratty could write with a casing up his .. nah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I do that, people call it dancing.
> 
> .. or was it 'when I dance, people think I have a .... nah '
Click to expand...


----------



## skiprat

Bruce, we're looking forward to seeing some pics of Ratty and his clegnut.:biggrin:

Just go back a page or so in this thread to see the list:wink:


----------



## CSue

Boy am I glad Ratty and his entourage are back on the road again.  I thought he was llost . . . and I lost my mind.  Looks like Ratty . . . and my mind were both found same time.  

I just hope I still have it (my brain) when he visits me in sunny southern California!  The way he was dresssed there he'll feel right at home out here.


----------



## simomatra

Been following this thread and the pictures of the tour lately and never laughed so much in a long time, great thread


----------



## LarryDNJR

I know, I've been cracking up looking at all these tour photos.


----------



## hilltopper46

Last Monday we had a storm that brought some much-needed rain to our area, but it did so with a vengeance including some high straight-line winds.  When things cleared up, we found these two standing on the front step.  We brought them in and dried them off, and set them on the side table so we could get a good look at one another.

Not much to look at, here.

I had some things to do around the place so Ratty accompanied me. 

We went out and had a look at what the storm had done to the garden.  He wasn't sure what all the green stuff was.

He was able to help me diagnose the lack of cutting ability on my brush cutter ("Yep. It's broke, mate.")

His little friend was also very helpful with inspecting the bearing bores for my Grizzly which was was in the process of getting a bearing replacement.

While we were downstairs he/they heard my wife working over on the other side of the basement so they went over to see what she was doing. She said "I knew that rat would end up on my quilting table!" (really!! she did!). Ratty saw a machine that he wasn't familiar with and tried to learn more about it but she chased him off in short order.

 He kept whining about being homesick. I couldn't understand half of  what he said.  But I was able to figure out he was a bit homesick "for  the way Steve treats me."

I said, "No problem", and wired him up to the lathe and gave him a spin (Video here).  After that he seemed a little more relaxed.

In fact, he fell right into a deluxe shipping pod (large flat rate box) and is on his way to GoodTurns in Maryland. 

NOTE: I did not overlook the next recipient on the list - that person did not respond to a PM, so I skipped them in the interest of moving Ratty along.


----------



## DurocShark

Sweet!


----------



## GoodTurns

Ratty has arrived in Beautiful Downtown Bowie Maryland and is planning adventures for this weekend...hmmmmmm.  My wife already gave him a new pin for his sweater!


----------



## Buzzzz4

Where oh where is the rat?


----------



## tt1106

Scary.


----------



## DurocShark

Halloween's coming...


----------



## GoodTurns

I know he made it across the pond....not sure after that!


----------



## bitshird

Go Ratty Go, You've visited some of the finest shops or sheds in the world, and met some cool folks along the way.


----------



## CSue

Cool Tony and Jon!  I was really tickled to see Ratty back on his tour.  I'm looking forward to the day he will visit Southern California.  In the meantime, hope he gets to go "Trick & Treat."


----------

